# Power To Weight: What'cha running?



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

We're running a peak 309 W/kg in the Pinto ;-)
or in other words 0.188 HP/lb
http://www.evalbum.com/1093
http://www.dragtimes.com/Ford-Pinto-Timeslip-15453.html


Acceleration is/has been as good as 1.69 seconds to 60 ft, 7.85 seconds to 85 mph and 12.47 seconds to 104.47 mph.
http://www.dragtimes.com/1978-Ford-Pinto-Specs-15453.html

Mike


----------

